
Are Hackintosh Users More Passionate About the Mac Than Apple? - aceperry
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/59x5dq/are-hackintosh-users-more-passionate-about-the-mac-than-apple
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Hackintosh users are rare and a special breed in my experience but one thing
definitely ties them together - they definitely love Mac more than Mac loves
them.

~~~
hamstergene
In my experience they were mostly devs and QA who wanted to do something on
macOS/iOS but not bad enough to invest money into a new computer just for
that. I'd call that 'need' not 'love'.

------
ThJ
I'm a Hackintosh user. I already owned a Macbook Pro and wanted a decently
spec'ed desktop system for running macOS on, and wasn't too keen on paying
though the nose for the non-modular non-upgradeable Mac Pro. I'm not sure what
Apple was thinking when they made the Mac Pro. A desktop machine that looks
like a trash can, with no drive bays or expansion slots? Doesn't sound very
"pro" to me, and is also completely out of my budget range. The iMac has the
same issue as the Mac Pro, and forces you to buy a monitor that you can't
upgrade later.

